# Guitar Shredders



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey. This is just a threat to list "favorite" guitar 'shredders' (fast rock/metal/fusion guitarists):

Jason Becker
Yngwie Malmsteen
Randy Rhoads
Jake E Lee
Zakk Wylde
Marty Friedman
Tony Malpine
Steve Vai
George Bellas
Rusty Cooley
Francesco Fareri
Greg Howe
Vinnie Moore
Allan Holdsworth
Joe Satriani
John Petrucci
Guthrie Govan
John5
Michael Angelo Batio
Al Di Meola
John Mclaughlin
Shawn Lane
Who else?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a problem listing guys like Holdsworth, McLaughlin, Di Meola, alongside Malmstein, Wylde, Friedman and even Rhoades.

The group of fusion players, have a much larger musical vocabulary than most of the metal shredders you listed. A Holdsworth or McLaughlin solo is filled with invention, feel and is closely connected to the music in some way, despite how fast they are playing.

The playing of guys like Malmsteen, Wylde, Vai, Moore, etc seems pretty empty to me. Their solos seem a bit interchangeable. Just scales. 

Mcalpine, Govan, Howe, present a bit of a different case, in that they started as metal players, but are broadening their vocabulary. They have done some pretty legit fusion.

Lane was just a freak!

John Petrucci is the best of the metal shredders on your list, IMO. But maybe I like him the best because his playing still seems to have a connection to the previous generation of prog-rock players that were a big influence on DT.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Even among the shredders derided as "tasteless and empty of true musicality", there's a hierarchy. For instance, I think this is almost high art *compared* to this.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Shawn Lane had both great melodic talent and absurdly impressive technique - but he didn't combine those two very well IMO. Either he was in his melodic mode or mindless noodly shred mode.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Only in the service of creation!

Ben Weinman.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

using the term for "guitarists who play really fast as a stream of consciousness" my favorites are:

Linc Chamberland
Tisziji Munoz
Allan Holdsworth
Django Reinhardt
John Mclaughlin

while I'm stunned by the technique of many country players and gipsy players (people like Scotty Anderson and his incredible double stops, Michael Paouris or Joscho Stephan) I'm not a huge fan of them.
And to differen degrees I dislike most of the rock and "neoclassical" shredders I've listened (with some exception) .


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

dogen said:


> Only in the service of creation!
> 
> Ben Weinman.


That's horrible.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Morimur said:


> That's horrible.


That would be a common response!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Open Lane said:


> Michael Angelo Batio


Oh, yes, the Michelangelo of our times! Who could not feel like bursting upon hearing this exquisite musican- and showmanship:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Jan Akkerman.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Shred guitar is so 80s. Get with it people!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Jan Akkerman.


There's a blast from the past. I think there was a Focus LP in our household. No doubt the one with Hocus Pocus on!
I didn't know he'd gone down the R. Blackmore route, with ye olde stylinge.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

starthrower said:


> Shred guitar is so 80s. Get with it people!


Classical music is so 18th/19th century.................


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Shawn Lane had both great melodic talent and absurdly impressive technique - but he didn't combine those two very well IMO. Either he was in his melodic mode or mindless noodly shred mode.


I wouldn't have it any other way. To me, compromising both angles would make what he did less effective. I'll take a guy who plays both sides of the spectrum over someone constraining both melodic and technical aspects for the sake of pulling it off completely "tastefully" any day.

Shawn lane is my personal favorite guitsrist by far.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> There's a blast from the past. I think there was a Focus LP in our household. No doubt the one with Hocus Pocus on!
> *I didn't know he'd gone down the R. Blackmore route, with ye olde stylinge.*


I may be being rather slow today but that went over my head.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dim7 said:


> Classical music is so 18th/19th century.................


Yeah, that's why I listen to contemporary music! I'm a great admirer of Holdsworth and Steve Morse, but I don't listen to them much these days. Too much modern orchestral and chamber music to explore. I do love Mike Keneally, as far as modern guitar goes. But that's because he doesn't fit the cookie cutter shred mold.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> I may be being rather slow today but that went over my head.


My lazy comment really. Blackmore has delved into older music and on Wiki I see Akkerman has (very much older!).


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> My lazy comment really. Blackmore has delved into older music and on Wiki I see Akkerman has (very much older!).


Ah! I'm with you now. I didn't know Blackmore had delved.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Ah! I'm with you now. I didn't know Blackmore had delved.


Blackmore's Night. I've never listened but it involves the words hurdy-gurdy and mandolin.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> Blakmore's Night. I've never listened but it involves the words *hurdy-gurdy* and mandolin.


 .


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> .


I know.
I had an album of solo hurdy-gurdy music once.
I've got over it now.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

The more i think about it, it was probably pretty stupid for me to make this thread. There is too much inconsistency in styles. It really serves no purpose. I appologize for making this thread - its pretty stupid


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Don't beat yourself up over it. We could just expand it to guitarists we like.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

Or French hurdy-gurdy albums. A new kind of shredding.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Talking of the hurdy-gurdy and shredding:


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Talking of the hurdy-gurdy and shredding:


the sound of the hope of humanity being lost...


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

At last the Hurdy Gurdy appreciation thread. Love it.






I am familiar with Pete Townsend's Guitar Shredding technique. Does that count?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> Jan Akkerman.


Good guitarist, seem him live at least 4 times. But a shredder....?

Who was that bloke in Focus with his high pitch yodeling, vocal shredding. Brrrrr it's all coming back. Haven't played those albums in years, doubt that that will change soon....


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Jos said:


> Good guitarist, seem him live at least 4 times. But a shredder....?
> 
> *Who was that bloke in Focus with his high pitch yodeling,* vocal shredding. Brrrrr it's all coming back. Haven't played those albums in years, doubt that that will change soon....


Thjis van Leer.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Ofcourse!! Thnx

Just watched 20 seconds on YT. Couldn't stomach it, let alone post a link.

But I will admit that there were some shreddish elements in Jan's opening.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> At last the Hurdy Gurdy appreciation thread. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shredding, not smashing!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Open Lane said:


> Hey. This is just a threat to list "favorite" guitar 'shredders' (fast rock/metal/fusion guitarists):
> 
> Jason Becker
> Yngwie Malmsteen
> ...


Andy Larocque from King Diamond - not a fan of the band's imagery, but the guy's an excellent and underrated guitarist, imo.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Open Lane said:


> Hey. This is just a threat to list "favorite" guitar 'shredders' (fast rock/metal/fusion guitarists):
> 
> Jason Becker
> Yngwie Malmsteen
> ...


I'd add Jeff Loomis of Nevermore, 'Dimebag' Darrell, Glenn Tipton and K. K. Downing, Chuck Schuldiner, James Murphy, the Amott brothers, Dave Murray, Adrian Smith, etc. - there are many very good metal shredders.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Try this for some Aussie Shredding by the great Chris Cheney. Check out the beer bottle slide - think its better done with empty bottle thou or at least with cap still on :lol:


----------

